# Warning MDF used in this project, look away if easily upset.



## Keith Smith (3 Dec 2004)

This weeks work, I did warn you, pine, MDF and paint.







Keith


----------



## Woodythepecker (3 Dec 2004)

Keith, nothing wrong with paint, mdf and pine when it produces something like that. Very nice.

Regards

Woody


----------



## tim (3 Dec 2004)

I agree with Woody - very nice.

T


----------



## Alf (3 Dec 2004)

Aaaahhhhhh, the pain! My eyes, my eyes!

Okay, so I couldn't resist. Sorry. It looks great, Keith. Did matching up the panel configuration with the windows give you any headaches, or are you naturally lucky?





Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (3 Dec 2004)

Keith,
Is that a hinged seat? Somewhere to keep your croquet mallets???
Nice one!
Philly


----------



## johnelliott (3 Dec 2004)

What paint did you use?

John (who works mostly in painted MDF)


----------



## Chris Knight (3 Dec 2004)

Keith,

Looks terrific, well done.


----------



## Keith Smith (3 Dec 2004)

Thanks very much; I think, when Alf posts "I've made this in MDF" I'll know I've convinced you. :lol: 

Alf, just lucky I suppose, or was it the 3 days spent working it out with Turbocad? It was made as a kit and assembled on site.

Philly, I am reliably informed that the customer is keeping two children in the storage box.

John, it is just undercoated. - Customer is getting a painter in to paint the room

Keith


----------



## Bean (3 Dec 2004)

Keith
I love window seats and that one looks good, I wish I had a window to put it in.


Bean


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dec 2004)

Keith

That works really well. You have enhanced a very attractive window.

Well done

Roy


----------



## gidon (3 Dec 2004)

That's excellent Keith! And it's exactly the sort of thing my wife wanted me to make. But I ended up just making a blanket chest come window seat. It appears far more difficult to make furniture fitted - is it?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Steve Maskery (4 Dec 2004)

Keith
Very nice, and suitably unusual. Have you got photos of the process? I can't speak for the GW team, but If I'd made that, I'd have written it up along the way and hoped to be published. I'm sure many people would be interested to read how you did it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Midnight (4 Dec 2004)

hmmmmmmmmmmm........ I wonder if SWMBO would fit in somethin like that.....

Ahem....

nice job Keith....


----------



## Waka (4 Dec 2004)

Keith

Very very nice.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (4 Dec 2004)

Hi Keith

A really lovely piece of work.

The time spent on turbocad obviously paid dividends.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## devonwoody (4 Dec 2004)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Midnight you beat me to it.


Seriously Keith well fitted and designed.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Dec 2004)

what can I add? Looks very nice and makes me thinkabout our bay woindows. Do you have any plans to pad the top and make it a comfortable window seat?


----------



## Keith Smith (4 Dec 2004)

Thanks again, glad you like it even if it is mostly MDF.

Steve I already write for The Woodworker, this has been duly photographed during construction along with about another six recent projects; so busy making things no time to write. :roll: 

Tony, it isn't mine just a job for a hopefully happy customer.

Keith


----------

